# Trip To Cedar Point



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi All,

We will be leaving on are summer trip to Cedar Point on June 19 and staying until June 27 then off to Niagra Falls for 2 days. We were supposed to leave in the morning of the 19th but do to school extending the school year are oldest sons spring football game is now on the 19th.So we will be leaving at night. We will be taking I-95 in Ct to I-278 in NY,NJ then to I-80 in PA.Does anyone know about trucks stops(gas and rest)along the route.We were going to stop at RV Village in Mercer,PA. now we will be driving through the night. Just wanted to know of stops for gas and rest.Looking to get to The area of State College,PA. before stoping.

Thanks, Tony


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

We just returned from Cedar Point!!! Spent 9 days there!!! We didn't see one cloud the whole time we were there (except for opening day). It was a great trip.

Unfortunately I cannot help with route information on I-80 because we drive down I-90 to get to the Point. If you choose the I-90 route, the service centers on the NY thruway are quite safe and well travelled. We overnight in them all the time. We often leave at night on our CP trips after I get off work and stay in the service centers outside Buffalo. We get up the next day and are at CP around noon, refreshed and well rested. Probably would be a little longer trip for you to go this route from where you are located. Hopefully someone familiar with I-80 will respond.

Have a great trip!!

DAN


----------



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

TwoElkhounds said:


> We just returned from Cedar Point!!! Spent 9 days there!!! We didn't see one cloud the whole time we were there (except for opening day). It was a great trip.
> 
> Unfortunately I cannot help with route information on I-80 because we drive down I-90 to get to the Point. If you choose the I-90 route, the service centers on the NY thruway are quite safe and well travelled. We overnight in them all the time. We often leave at night on our CP trips after I get off work and stay in the service centers outside Buffalo. We get up the next day and are at CP around noon, refreshed and well rested. Probably would be a little longer trip for you to go this route from where you are located. Hopefully someone familiar with I-80 will respond.
> 
> ...


we will be traveling i90 on the way home


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

thevanobackers said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We will be leaving on are summer trip to Cedar Point on June 19 and staying until June 27 then off to Niagra Falls for 2 days. We were supposed to leave in the morning of the 19th but do to school extending the school year are oldest sons spring football game is now on the 19th.So we will be leaving at night. We will be taking I-95 in Ct to I-278 in NY,NJ then to I-80 in PA.Does anyone know about trucks stops(gas and rest)along the route.We were going to stop at RV Village in Mercer,PA. now we will be driving through the night. Just wanted to know of stops for gas and rest.Looking to get to The area of State College,PA. before stoping.
> 
> Thanks, Tony


Hey there Vanobackers!
We're going to CP on the 19th too! Not sure what site we're in (you know how that works), But send me an email ( I have wireless broadband) when you get there and maybe we can hook up, and have a Mini-Rally. We haven't been to CP in 7 years and my wife, daughter and I are looking so forward to the trip. 
Can't wait to do the new coasters! We used to be members of A.C.E.; having a baby changes everything!! 
happy and safe trails!
JAD


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

you should be fine going out 80, plenty of rest stops and fuel.

Have FUN!!!


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

Are you staying at the Cedar Point Camper Village?


----------



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

Sparrow & Joe said:


> Are you staying at the Cedar Point Camper Village?


yes,lighthouse village part


----------

